
Just Launched: Dollar Lean Club - clervius
http://dollarleanclub.com
======
clervius
I, a software developer who is also a national competitive bodybuilder. And my
business partner, an LPT, RN, and bodybuilder decided to take an online
approach to our effective in-person weekly boot-camps.

We took the 3 elements required to get in shape and made them part of a
subscription system. \- Custom meal plans \- Workout programs \- Consistency
through an accountability chat-bot

I would love some feedback if you have the time. Thank you for your time.

Currently on Product Hunt as well [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dollar-
lean-club](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dollar-lean-club)

